# The Spider Shop



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Has anyone ordered from here before? I've never bought a T online but I quite like their prices and I'm very tempted! 

Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Veyron said:


> Has anyone ordered from here before? I've never bought a T online but I quite like their prices and I'm very tempted!
> 
> Any info would be great. Thanks


100% tried, trusted & recommended.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Had no problems with any of my orders. One was delayed due to royal mail not spider shop and Lee was really helpful and responded to my emails and questions.

Just got a scorpion from them today and very pleased.

From what I have seen on here, if there are any problems, it seems they are very good at trying to sort the issue asap.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

I would think that just about everyone on here as used them at some point ,very few issues considering their volume of sales.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

These are one of, if not the best, on line spider shop you will ever buy from, highly recommend them to anyone...:2thumb:


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

The Spider Shop is the mutts nuts as far as im concerned  never really had a problem with them, theyre my primary source of T's lol


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

Shouldn't have a problem at all.fast and efficient service.top quality spiders.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW 5 replies in 4 minutes....did we break a record :lol2:. Must say I'm pleased with the responses, but it now means I may be £50 worse off next week :whistling2:


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Veyron said:


> it now means I may be £50 worse off next week :whistling2:


Maybe ,MAYBE! don't waste our time, get them ordered :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

All my T's came from Ths Spider Shop, great service and all arrived the next day extremely well packaged! :no1:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Graylord said:


> Maybe ,MAYBE! don't waste our time, get them ordered :lol2:


And you're paying, right? haha 
Need to wait for my bank account to fill up before I can empty it, otherwise I would be ordering NOW and not posting on here :lol2:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

only had one issue which happened today ordered 3 large H.spinifer
and had 3 spinifer scorplings delivered :lol: unfortunately one arrived dying and has since died.
rang lee hes sent my order out again today so should receive my large spinifers tomorrow, oh and I get to keep the scorplings aswell.
So yeah im happy.
problems are rare I think


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

lycanlord20 said:


> only had one issue which happened today ordered 3 large H.spinifer
> and had 3 spinifer scorplings delivered :lol: unfortunately one arrived dying and has since died.
> rang lee hes sent my order out again today so should receive my large spinifers tomorrow, oh and I get to keep the scorplings aswell.
> So yeah im happy.
> problems are rare I think


From what I can gather, you paid for 3, 1 died.....so you got the original order sent AGAIN!? And that's what you call a problem...this site sounds fabulous! 

P.s Pleeeaaasssseee don't mention other arachnids as I am pretty interested but my other half is currently snarling at me :whip:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Veyron said:


> From what I can gather, you paid for 3, 1 died.....so you got the original order sent AGAIN!? And that's what you call a problem...this site sounds fabulous!
> 
> P.s Pleeeaaasssseee don't mention other arachnids as I am pretty interested but my other half is currently snarling at me :whip:


nope paid for 3* large* H spinifer, received 3 H.spinifer* babies* one dead.
called lee, he apologised and has sent what I should have received out today 
still a win for me


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

lycanlord20 said:


> only had one issue which happened today ordered 3 large H.spinifer
> and had 3 spinifer scorplings delivered :lol: unfortunately one arrived dying and has since died.
> rang lee hes sent my order out again today so should receive my large spinifers tomorrow, oh and I get to keep the scorplings aswell.
> So yeah im happy.
> problems are rare I think


How quick do the scorps sell on TSS? I would love one but can't go spending at the mo


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

AilsaM said:


> How quick do the scorps sell on TSS? I would love one but can't go spending at the mo


It depends on species really and obviously how many he gets in,
I dont think the large spinifers will stay on for long but the rest of the species on there have been on for a while I think.
Get a spinifer, or if you had the money a nice swamerdammi


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

lycanlord20 said:


> It depends on species really and obviously how many he gets in,
> I dont think the large spinifers will stay on for long but the rest of the species on there have been on for a while I think.
> Get a spinifer, or if you had the money a nice swamerdammi


It's the Emperor Scorpion I like the most but just can't go spending till my car gets MOT'd.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

AilsaM said:


> It's the Emperor Scorpion I like the most but just can't go spending till my car gets MOT'd.


emps are nice, but it will be a pet hole just so you know lol


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

lycanlord20 said:


> emps are nice, but it will be a pet hole just so you know lol


Ah right so they're burrowers then? Ok, what would be the best to start with?


----------



## squishyscott (Sep 17, 2011)

And just in case you're still not convinced, I've ordered a few times from them and am completely satisfied.
I even purchased 3 slings from them at the BTS show in wolvo :no1:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

all pandinus are good starters as are most heterometrus, If you want an active scorp Hadrurus are always fun lol
same as with T's get what you like just research a lil first

Heterometrus and pandinus are burrowers but you will often see claws sticking out of the burrow in the feed me pose, its cute


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

lycanlord20 said:


> all pandinus are good starters as are most heterometrus, If you want an active scorp Hadrurus are always fun lol
> same as with T's get what you like just research a lil first
> 
> Heterometrus and pandinus are burrowers but you will often see claws sticking out of the burrow in the feed me pose, its cute


Cool thanks for that, much appreciated : victory:


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

The spider shop are great, I ordered a sling a while back and theyd run out of stock so replaced it with 3 slings of a different species 
Regards
JB Owens


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

AilsaM said:


> Cool thanks for that, much appreciated : victory:


any time


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

they are the best number one big time ive lee will have had 3-4k of me this when my order comes next week and only one doa the only problum is me i am a pain in the rear lol


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Graylord said:


> I would think that just about everyone on here as used them at some point ,very few issues considering their volume of sales.


I haven't and wouldn't either. (not put in as a joke like a previous poster)


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> I haven't and wouldn't either. (not put in as a joke like a previous poster)


how come?


----------



## Michael Olsinia (Apr 13, 2010)

I've dealt with Lee a few times, and always had good animals from him.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

wilkinss77 said:


> how come?


Nothing to do about his service etc because as I understand it, it is very good and he is very fair to customers, but mainly because of the stuff that happened in Brazil a few years back, I don't like some of his collection/transportation methods.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Graylord said:


> I would think that just about everyone on here as used them at some point ,very few issues considering their volume of sales.


 
Not me I hav'nt ever bought a Tarantula from them


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

I've bought five from there. Never had issues with them but as BP has brought them in to question I'd probably read up on them to see what the crack was there before deciding to buy again.

Seems a reasonable stance if issues have been raised.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Baldpoodle said:


> Nothing to do about his service etc because as I understand it, it is very good and he is very fair to customers, but mainly because of the stuff that happened in Brazil a few years back, I don't like some of his collection/transportation methods.


Was this the bit that was in the news? The one where a flight had been changed or something and caused issues in one of the countries they had to stop in due to different import/export laws?


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

in my view he did nothing wrong evan if he did i would have no problums cant be beaten on anything and top bloke to


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Dislike, haven't and wouldn't purchase. I've only ever found them rude, disagree with some of the methods they use.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> Dislike, haven't and wouldn't purchase. I've only ever found them rude, disagree with some of the methods they use.


what methods?
rude how? all dealings I have had with them have been well handled


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

forever_20one said:


> Dislike, haven't and wouldn't purchase. I've only ever found them rude, disagree with some of the methods they use.


you are joking lol


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

pcharlton said:


> you are joking lol


..am I?


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

pcharlton said:


> in my view he did nothing wrong evan if he did i would have no problums cant be beaten on anything and top bloke to


Each to their own, but personally I don't think that's the best stance to have in the hobby.


----------



## squishyscott (Sep 17, 2011)

So what're these methods? Just curious is all as I can only comment on my own dealings.
Are there any other threads where it's already been discussed?


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

forever_20one said:


> ..am I?[/QUOTE
> it might be wrong but thats my view plus i take people how i find them all ts come from wilds down the line and taken in the wrong way


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

squishyscott said:


> So what're these methods? Just curious is all as I can only comment on my own dealings.
> Are there any other threads where it's already been discussed?


I would like to know about this too,I've only recently thought about keeping inverts and was looking at the spider shop for my first (thinking about a scorpion)


----------



## Lopez (Dec 13, 2011)

Although I'm a biased source as Lee is a mate, I have helped out on the Spider Shop almost every year at the BTS since he started trading and I have never seen any malpractice, never seen any rudeness, and never seen any unhealthy animals (other than the "dying" H.lividum pointed out by a punter that proceeded to nearly tear my face off after I sprayed it with some water!)

If I was unhappy with the setup I wouldn't "work" (I say "work" as I don't get paid) for Lee or be happy to represent TSS.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

boxofsorrows said:


> Was this the bit that was in the news? The one where a flight had been changed or something and caused issues in one of the countries they had to stop in due to different import/export laws?


yes and for me personally there way too many unanswered questions about the whole episode. Off course he has no obligation to me or anybody else for that matter to explain or answer any questions put to him by anyone in the hobby so just decide for yourself what you make of it and what you feel is important to you.


----------



## king kamehameha (Jun 8, 2012)

All the stuff with the spiders in suit cases and customs seems strange to me too.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

I have happily just ordered another 3 scorpions from them


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

instead of slaging someone of behind a keyboad why dont you ask the lad simple as


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Baldpoodle said:


> yes and for me personally there way too many unanswered questions about the whole episode. Off course he has no obligation to me or anybody else for that matter to explain or answer any questions put to him by anyone in the hobby so just decide for yourself what you make of it and what you feel is important to you.


I've not been in the hobby long enough to make a judgement other than on what I've encountered so far and thus far I've had no complaints. 
I did read about the whole Paraguay (I think it was?) incident while looking into the places I was thinking about buying from initially and as you say there are unanswered questions. But since the follow ups, that I'd also seen mentioned, were that it surrounded an issue with alterations to the planned flights and that all the paperwork was otherwise correct and legal then I feel that I'm not in a position to accept anything other than what was presented. As for the transportation, I've no idea what would be the ideal mode of shipment for such a long haul, to my uneducated eye it did seem a bit strange but then again the first time I ever saw a spider packed for domestic postage in a small tub surrounded by tissue also seemed odd to me.

I'm more than happy to review my opinion on whether to purchase from TSS as time goes on, but for now I have no issues and the above issue seems to be long done and dusted unless some fresh information comes out worthy of bringing it back up.

As I say, just my own opinion/viewpoint and I've only been in this hobby a little over a year so far so have much to learn.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

**louise** said:


> I have happily just ordered another 3 scorpions from them


ive got around 50 coming and more spiders and equipment coming:no1:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i order from the spider shop and never had a problem.


----------



## squishyscott (Sep 17, 2011)

Doesn't concern me, As long as the spiders I recieve are healthy, service continues to the good high standard I've so far recieved, then I shall continue to use them :no1:


----------



## king kamehameha (Jun 8, 2012)

pcharlton said:


> instead of slaging someone of behind a keyboad why dont you ask the lad simple as


I ain't slagged anyone but just stated what was in the press.If you look it up it is there to be found!!!!


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

king kamehameha said:


> I ain't slagged anyone but just stated what was in the press.If you look it up it is there to be found!!!!


 i know but if out was done wrong its old news why post it on here if you have issues with the spider shop dont buy but what i can see most people do or people can phone the chap and chat to him about it


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

squishyscott said:


> Doesn't concern me, As long as the spiders I recieve are healthy, service continues to the good high standard I've so far recieved, then I shall continue to use them :no1:


 ive had 250 come here and only one doa what was replaced


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

**louise** said:


> I have happily just ordered another 3 scorpions from them


told you scorps are addictive :lol2:
what you ordered?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

I'll be ording my first scorpion from them next week sometime


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

lycanlord20 said:


> told you scorps are addictive :lol2:
> what you ordered?


Just 3 more spinifer


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> I'll be ording my first scorpion from them next week sometime


They seem to sell pretty fast.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

pcharlton said:


> instead of slaging someone of behind a keyboad why dont you ask the lad simple as


Hang about who is slagging him off? Saying that I have not or will not buy from someone based on previous affairs is nothing of the sort. I have every right to say why I will not buy just as you have every right to say why you will buy from him. I don't accuse you of things like are you taking back handers from the spider shop to say that do I?
I don't need to ask the lad anything because I am not as thick as two short planks like you and many others may believe.



> I've not been in the hobby long enough to make a judgement other than on what I've encountered so far and thus far I've had no complaints.
> I did read about the whole Paraguay (I think it was?) incident while looking into the places I was thinking about buying from initially and as you say there are unanswered questions. But since the follow ups, that I'd also seen mentioned, were that it surrounded an issue with alterations to the planned flights and that all the paperwork was otherwise correct and legal then I feel that I'm not in a position to accept anything other than what was presented. As for the transportation, I've no idea what would be the ideal mode of shipment for such a long haul, to my uneducated eye it did seem a bit strange but then again the first time I ever saw a spider packed for domestic postage in a small tub surrounded by tissue also seemed odd to me.
> 
> I'm more than happy to review my opinion on whether to purchase from TSS as time goes on, but for now I have no issues and the above issue seems to be long done and dusted unless some fresh information comes out worthy of bringing it back up.
> ...


that's fair enough as is any reason why someone would buy stuff from him and have no problem with anyone who does or doesn't, I just choose not to for the reasons I have given and this is all. So off course when someone states that most probably everyone has brought from him I am going to say otherwise.


----------



## king kamehameha (Jun 8, 2012)

pcharlton said:


> i know but if out was done wrong its old news why post it on here if you have issues with the spider shop dont buy but what i can see most people do or people can phone the chap and chat to him about it


I have no need to phone Lee.
I was just stating what happened and mud sticks!


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

**louise** said:


> Just 3 more spinifer


spinifer really are awesome, I may order more as iv ended up with 3 females :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

**louise** said:


> They seem to sell pretty fast.


That's ok if they all sell out then I'll just wait till they get more in, I'm in no hurry


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

lycanlord20 said:


> spinifer really are awesome, I may order more as iv ended up with 3 females :lol2:


I've not sexed mine yet but I have asked for 2 females one male this time if possible.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

king kamehameha said:


> I have no need to phone Lee.
> I was just stating what happened and mud sticks!


 mud does stick put a lot of people who have nothing better to do love to chuck from little keyboads and evan if some have the mind thats ts are not being colected in the right ways should not keep them because they might be happy there 5th generation from wild slings are ok just think how there ansentors were colected witch leads to the reduction in wild ts


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

**louise** said:


> I've not sexed mine yet but I have asked for 2 females one male this time if possible.












^^^easiest way, i know it says longimanus but all heterometrus can be sexed this way
Breeding spinifers is simple aswell but they have a hell of a long gestation 9 months for spinifer I think.
I love my swammerdami but they have a 12 month gestation :lol2:


----------



## king kamehameha (Jun 8, 2012)

pcharlton said:


> mud does stick put a lot of people who have nothing better to do love to chuck from little keyboads and evan if some have the mind thats ts are not being colected in the right ways should not keep them because they might be happy there 5th generation from wild slings are ok just think how there ansentors were colected witch leads to the reduction in wild ts


Now try typing that with the boxing gloves off.:lol2:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

king kamehameha said:


> I have no need to phone Lee.
> I was just stating what happened and mud sticks!


Mud sticks when the media helps throw it, yes and there are threads all over this site's forums and other sites dating back to the events in 2009 with accounts of the events - however searching on google the main things you encounter are the media's slant which as we all know is always hyped or presented in a way that does nothing bar boost their sales. How many news articles have we seen telling us that the country is over-run with deadly spiders each time there's an unknown bug bite reported? Don't forget too that Elvis is still living in the Moon.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

lycanlord20 said:


> image
> 
> ^^^easiest way, i know it says longimanus but all heterometrus can be sexed this way
> Breeding spinifers is simple aswell but they have a hell of a long gestation 9 months for spinifer I think.
> I love my swammerdami but they have a 12 month gestation :lol2:


Really helpful, cheers.. although how the hell do I get that close to look? :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

king kamehameha said:


> Now try typing that with the boxing gloves off.:lol2:


 cant be helped lol :blush:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

boxofsorrows said:


> Mud sticks when the media helps throw it, yes and there are threads all over this site's forums and other sites dating back to the events in 2009 with accounts of the events - however searching on google the main things you encounter are the media's slant which as we all know is always hyped or presented in a way that does nothing bar boost their sales. How many news articles have we seen telling us that the country is over-run with deadly spiders each time there's an unknown bug bite reported? Don't forget too that Elvis is still living in the Moon.


thats how to put it


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

lycanlord20 said:


> image
> 
> ^^^easiest way, i know it says longimanus but all heterometrus can be sexed this way
> Breeding spinifers is simple aswell but they have a hell of a long gestation 9 months for spinifer I think.
> I love my swammerdami but they have a 12 month gestation :lol2:


Just took pics will start another thread, save keep hijacking this one


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

**louise** said:


> Really helpful, cheers.. although how the hell do I get that close to look? :lol2:


its really easy, put scorpion in a tub, get a teatowel fold it up to the size of the tub, gently put ontop of the scorp,you dont really have to apply pressure they usually stay pretty still, then turn the tub over


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

boxofsorrows said:


> Mud sticks when the media helps throw it, yes and there are threads all over this site's forums and other sites dating back to the events in 2009 with accounts of the events - however searching on google the main things you encounter are the media's slant which as we all know is always hyped or presented in a way that does nothing bar boost their sales. How many news articles have we seen telling us that the country is over-run with deadly spiders each time there's an unknown bug bite reported? Don't forget too that Elvis is still living in the Moon.


Just to be clear, I do NOT base my views from the tripe I read in newspapers.
However, when I read the correspondence from a very well respected impartial person who is deeply involved with the classification of things with eight legs and also happens to know a bit about the case in hand ( Dr. Rogerio Bertani) then I reserve the right to make my own choice as to why I do not buy spiders from the spider shop.
The Tarantula Store -> Another one bites the dust
I'm sure you will now be emailing Dr Bertani to tell him whats whats and how it all went down now wont you?


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

[QUOTE=double post


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

old news dont bother me one bit :2thumb:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

pcharlton said:


> old news dont bother me one bit :2thumb:


that's fine if it doesn't, I could not care either way what bothers you or not. I was asked why I do not buy from them and so now I have said. Your the one (of a few) who has the problem with my reasons, not me.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Baldpoodle said:


> that's fine if it doesn't, I could not care either way what bothers you or not. I was asked why I do not buy from them and so now I have said. Your the one (of a few) who has the problem with my reasons, not me.


i dont have a problum each to our own its a forum i just would not have gone to deep into it but thats me


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

pcharlton said:


> i dont have a problum each to our own its a forum i just would not have gone to deep into it but thats me


If this is the case then in future please re-frame from accusing me of slagging someone off behind my keyboard when this is simply not true. If someone asked me my reasons for something I do not see why I have to lie about them to please people such as yourself, and you may note that the only reason why it went "deep into it" as you put it is because of thinking that such reasoning is base on rubbish from a news paper so I felt I had to show you otherwise.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Baldpoodle said:


> If this is the case then in future please re-frame from accusing me of slagging someone off behind my keyboard when this is simply not true. If someone asked me my reasons for something I do not see why I have to lie about them to please people such as yourself, and you may note that the only reason why it went "deep into it" as you put it is because of thinking that such reasoning is base on rubbish from a news paper so I felt I had to show you otherwise.


if someone wants to know something and you realy think it down to you to inform them a forum as something called a pm you could use that instead of putting on open forum i could understand if the bloke is ripping people of but he is not he does a good job


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

pcharlton said:


> if someone wants to know something and you realy think it down to you to inform them a forum as something called a pm you could use that instead of putting on open forum i could understand if the bloke is ripping people of but he is not he does a good job


I was asked on an open forum so I answered on an open forum as I don't have much to hide from people. 
I think I did state back in post number 29 that from what I read he is very good and he is very fair to customers (although from what I read here this is not always the case...don't see you moaning at these guys) so why should something that is important to me be hidden when something that is important to you (ripping people off etc) not be hidden?


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> if someone wants to know something and you realy think it down to you to inform them a forum as something called a pm you could use that instead of putting on open forum i could understand if the bloke is ripping people of but he is not he does a good job


The point is, it is already in an open forum for people to go and find. When I clicked on the link there were 11 users reading that thread which is almost 3 years old so people have at least some of the facts that will help them make their mind up and are choosing to do so. I liked the report from the sun. What a bunch of toss that rag is. I haven't seen anyone slagging anyone off in this thread. Honest opinions is all and most people have had a good experience. I have, I'll probably still use them to be honest but they would have to have a pretty hard to get spider as I find the classifieds the best place to go for my buying now.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

kris74 said:


> The point is, it is already in an open forum for people to go and find. When I clicked on the link there were 11 users reading that thread which is almost 3 years old so people have at least some of the facts that will help them make their mind up and are choosing to do so. I liked the report from the sun. What a bunch of toss that rag is. I haven't seen anyone slagging anyone off in this thread. Honest opinions is all and most people have had a good experience. I have, I'll probably still use them to be honest but they would have to have a pretty hard to get spider as I find the classifieds the best place to go for my buying now.


 sun is s,,, should be clossed after that phone hacking i would use classifieds sometimes but that thick with a pc cant understand paypal


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Lees spot on :2thumb:

Think what everyone forgets about is how busy he is,and obv deaths are going to happen,specially with Wcs,so theres always gonna be one "Bad Apple" bumping there gums that can tarnish someones rep :whistling2:

Far as the Brazil scenario goes,Does any1 actually know the full extent of what happened ? And besides that does everyone choose to forget he isnt even in his 30s yet? Young people make mistakes,all part of life,and if hes managed to achieve what he has b4 the age of 30 well hats off to him and i wish him the very best for the future :2thumb:

Altho my packings better :whistling2: 

Any1 want to put me to that test feel free :welcome:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

spot on :no1:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheers m8,its the truth tho!

And so is the packing part :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> Cheers m8,its the truth tho!
> 
> And so is the packing part :lol2:


lol ive only unpacked never packed lol


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Lees a genius at it dont get me wrong,cos its a pain in backside to do!

But i dare say im better :lol2:


----------



## king kamehameha (Jun 8, 2012)

I am nearly 40 years of age and I know that a young man from Wales got in trouble in South America.

Them who support him have no idea and I like eating phaals.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

StaneyWid said:


> Far as the Brazil scenario goes,Does any1 actually know the full extent of what happened ?


No which is why I would never buy from him!



StaneyWid said:


> And besides that does everyone choose to forget he isnt even in his 30s yet? Young people make mistakes,all part of life,and if hes managed to achieve what he has b4 the age of 30 well hats off to him and i wish him the very best for the future :2thumb:


ah well that's all right then why didn't someone say this before. Hes under 30 this must get you off everything. How can you possibly take any responsibility under that age.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

king kamehameha said:


> I am nearly 40 years of age and I know that a young man from Wales got in trouble in South America.
> 
> Them who support him have no idea and I like eating phaals.


 
I am nearly 40 years of age........Yes that was clearly an outburst :whistling2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> Lees a genius at it dont get me wrong,cos its a pain in backside to do!
> 
> But i dare say im better :lol2:


i am a pain in the rear lol aways phoning him this hobby is brill lol cant wait counting the days for my order next week lol


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

StaneyWid said:


> Lol well that is clearly a very valid reason and you must be an outstanding pillar to society with such high morals and ethics!
> 
> And again yeah people dont mistakes,i forget that,everyones just faulty apart from you by the sounds of it!
> 
> End of the day ur always gonna be in the bottom end of the majority with they views,and by the sounds of it,probably other things as well :welcome:


Think I posted my reasons earlier. :whistling2: Well I guess I must be a outstanding pillar to society with high morals and ethics in your book, after all I don't agree with his collection and shipping methods 

well not everyone make mistakes that land them in court in a foreign country for smuggling tarantulas no! Really you should become a lawyer as I am certin you would win every time and be stinking rich to boot.

bottom end of the majority?? what does that mean exactly? I'm in the majority but at the bottom end of it??????? the top end being the others in the majority that agree with me???? or are you trying to say I'm in the minority but didn't know there was such a word that means the opposite of majority?
and I'm in the bottom end of the majority (still unsure as to what you mean) too in other things as well it seems? Now what devious witty things are you going to think up as examples for this then? I'm sure we will all be well impressed when we get to see them I bet they will be dead funny and everything.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> Maybe if you add some fuel to the fire ...we could get some coal to burn!


Ok, so we know you don't buy from TSS, so where do you get any T's you want from?


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

StaneyWid said:


> Ok so you know his shipping methods etc thru and thru do ye ? And what differs from his and any other importers of animals into the country? Go on give me a laugh captain knowledge!
> 
> Another great comment lololol Aye becos we all think about importing tarantulas into countrys when we are abroad,dare say his case is rare and not the norm for brittish travellers!
> 
> ...


Well clearly you can see the shipping methods from the Brazil incident but of all his other shipments I can not comment having never seen or read about them...have you? What differs? well people who ship tarantulas in the legal way follow IATA regulations and not in two suitcases as in the case at hand.

I dare say it is rare for British and other nationality travelers but to class it off as just a mistake he made is frankly pathetic. A planned mistake now that is a new thing 

Ah you did mean minority. That's cleared that for me cheers. And if I am well I think I can live with that. Seems to have made no difference to me so far.

Again I can't make out what you are trying to say in that last bit due to it being a jumble of words placed in no real order or sentence.

All I have done is given my own personal reason why I do not and will not buy from the spider shop nothing more. I couldn't really care if you or anyone else chooses to buy from there, its your own choice. The sad thing is you can not accept that are some that don't share your star eyed view of them.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

snowgoose said:


> Ok, so we know you don't buy from TSS, so where do you get any T's you want from?


other friends it depends on what I am looking for but in truth I have not brought a tarantula for a good few years now and am content with what I own already.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> other friends


Fair enough 

Just make sure that those friends didn't originally purchase said T from TSS


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Enough of the pointless off topic bickering. I'm sick of the same 2-3 people arguing everytime one of the gang makes a post. 

If you want to continue verbally sparring with each other, get msn messenger or similar, or do it via pm. 


TSS Brazil incident did make me avoid shopping with them for quite some time. However, I do ocassionally use them for various lab culture starters. I can forgive a 'mistake' so long as it does not become chronic...


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

The spider shop ate great and you'll very rarely have any problems and on the off chance that something goes wrong lee will always go beyond the call of duty to sort it out for U , 10 out of 10


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

all my order come today spot on and my free fire lee jevs :no1::no1:


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> all my order come today spot on and my free fire lee jevs :no1::no1:


Is that the 50 spider one.?


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

martin3 said:


> Is that the 50 spider one.?


yeh thats the one


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> yeh thats the one


Awesome! some un-packing there then,:2thumb:


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

pcharlton said:


> all my order come today spot on and my free fire lee jevs :no1::no1:


pics!!!!


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

lol cant put them up on here and dont ask me to try lol i have loads of times lol i used to own 1/2 a forum and still could not lol


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

martin3 said:


> Awesome! some un-packing there then,:2thumb:


getting good was ready this time did it under 3 hours lol


----------

